# Feeling stressed - Updated 6/10/09



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hey everyone

You may have noticed I haven't been posting as much, shame shame on me.

Well the reason is times are becoming very tough around here. We're in a toxic situation that is causing a lot of problems and even starting to damage of marriage. We have been trying very hard to develop some land we have, however, we've realized that this just isn't possible.

We started to look around for a place to rent, but have decided to have a go at buying a home. So now I'm trying to figure out everything possible to help us, we don't have a lot of money to put down on a house, and really don't have very good credit, or its nonexistent, really don't know. 

We'll be finding out a lot of information here shortly, my dad is going to give us a hand sorting this outs.

Wish us luck, because if we fail . . . we will have to sell everything we worked so hard to get, including all of our livestock, and end up in an apartment.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

I feel for you. I will pray that you can get everything sorted out in your favor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

i will pray that things look up for you here quickly. And especialy for your marriage ray:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

I sure hope things work out for you ray: Sending good thoughts your way :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

Thinking of you and hope it all works out. :hug: for you and :grouphug: for your family as you make your way through this. Keep your chin up, as much as possible.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

I sure will pray for you that it all works out. Just ask the lord to help guide you in the right direction. He will. Good Luck. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

I will pray .......that it all ...works out for you...... :hug: ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all your support.

Monday I'll be talking with a loan agent, so I can find out if we'll even qualify to buy a home. Even with this being a buyer's market, luck doesn't really go our way.

There is another option, a tiny ranch house, though its a bit far from where husband works. It's for rent, so I'm talking with the owner. I still want to try to buy but . . .

Of course, we'll find out we're unable to buy only to turn around and find out the house has been rented out already.

That's the way things work with us. :sigh:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

I'm sorry :hug: I will be praying for you and your little animals. ray: Praying for the best


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

keep us informed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

yes...... please do...... keep us updated............ :hug: ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

Well tomorrow we'll know what our chances of getting a loan are. Wish us luck.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed*

Well...

So far we are unable to get a loan. We don't have bad credit, we simply have NO credit. You'd think that's be better than bad credit but ah well...

The loan officer/realtor is going to look into another option, otherwise its a no go. I was very upset, as you can imagine, but husband is determined to stick it out. He wants us to have a go at building credit and just tough out our situation for 6 months to a year more. He really is a great guy; he could insist that we move out now but he's willing to help make it work.

I'm looking for a second job, technically a third if you include my online job. If we can't get a loan, we'll probably buy a truck to build credit. We really need one anyways.

If worst comes to pass...a very good friend who lives in the area we want to move to will take Hope. I love all my goats, but Hope is VERY special and I would rather give her to them and know where she is, how she is, and be able to see her, than just sell her to anyone.

Let's continue to hope that something happens to prevent the worst.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated*

oh wow...........I am sorry it fell through.....but it sounds like your husband wants to make every attempt to get you both through it .....I will pray ...that is does work out for you... ray: :hug:



> a third if you include my online job.


 May I ask about the online job...do you get paid good doing it and what do you have to do? If you don't want to say ....that is perfectly OK....I was trying to find a legit online job myself. or ..if you want to PM me about it you can. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated*

I will continue to pray for you. ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated*

Thanks for the support.

Toth, I will send you a PM. I looked for an online job for a LONG time that was legit! I finally stumbled across this one on a chicken forum, so it would be unfair of me not to share.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated*



> Toth, I will send you a PM. I looked for an online job for a LONG time that was legit! I finally stumbled across this one on a chicken forum, so it would be unfair of me not to share.


 Epona142....thank you .....got your PM and I really appreciate it..... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated*

Well, there's been a bit of progress.

We're going to look at a house on Tuesday. Hopefully it will be something acceptable. However, we still need to raise more money for a down payment.

I may sell Snowflake. She's snotty and I don't really like her much.

I'll update again when I know more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated 6/4/09*

that sounds like good news on the house .. :thumbup: ..I will pray ...that it works out and you can get it....... :hug: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated 6/4/09*

My continued prayers and hope that the house is just what you want. ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated 6/4/09*

Can you find someone who is willing to carry the loan for you? Sometimes if you can find a FSBO, they will carry the loan for you. Then you don't have to go through the bank, and you don't have to bother paying fees to a real estate agent either. Sometimes you can even get into a place with little or no money down.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Feeling stressed - Updated 6/4/09*

Okay, so we went and looked at houses yesterday.

There were some real good prospects, and then there is one GREAT one.

It's a cute little blue house on 3 or 4 acres (not sure yet) that is heavy in brush. It even has a shed in the back that I could turn into the greatest milk room/feed room/kidding stalls.

Oh, and the BEST part?

It's literally across the street from some new friends we made, the ones I said would take Hope if the worst came to pass. They have lovely Nigis, and a couple Nubians, and a pair of GPs. We spent part of the day with them (we also took Buckly there, he's going to be "visiting" their girls until its time to "visit" again with ours) and they took us around to look at some of the places in the area.

I hope we get the blue house! I've been trying to get ahold of the Realtor of these homes, I only get her voicemail. Think of great it would be to have goat people RIGHT across the road! We could easily have access to bucks outside our blood lines, watch each other's animals when we're away, and just generally have a great time.

Here's hoping, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sounds terrific...... :leap: 

If you only get voice mail.........maybe try to go to the realtor office itself....there may be another realtor... that can give you answers to the place......Good luck.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

